# Family Cairo bound



## MC_Lyon (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi
My husband, daughter (1 year), the cat and I are 'Cairo bound' January 2010.
Looking for tips - for now - on: family life in Cairo; essential household items to buy before arrival; and journalism work. I am a writer/editor and would like to continue this work in Cairo once we get settled. Have read that networking is the best way to start, so here I am networking! Many thanks in advance to all who respond with advice. (NB I also speak French but write in English).


----------



## Nooralshams (Sep 20, 2009)

*hi*

hello, am an Egyptian female married to American and i want to welcome you first to Egypt next year  well ou have to decided where you will stay first? do you anything on mind? i already have 2 nice places for rent in Maadi which is a very nice place and very well known to most of the expats who prefer to live over there

everything is available in Egypt, but it all depends on how long you want to stay here? coz if u only come for short term you dont need to ship all yr stuff rom home country and u can get temp stuff from here for good prices

if you gona stay for long time so you can ship you stuff with you but dont take all the heavy one coz of the shipping cost

u can easily get simple and nice furniture when u arrive and for reasonable prices

please feel free to ask my about anything that would help you on yr coming move

i also work as a personal helper or assistant for people are coming to visit Egypt for short terms as i help them in their accommodation, transportation, shopping,bargaining and try to make their life easy during their visit to Cairo as it is a real crazy city for those who r new 

cheers,


----------

